# Baggage storage at New York Penn - what's the latest?



## v v (Jan 7, 2017)

Arriving at NYP on the Crescent at 1:46pm +/- on a Thursday, don't have to leave from NYP for the airport until 8pm that evening and would like to take a further look around NY plus have a meal.

Is there currently a baggage storage facility at NYP? All the references I've found are 5 years old or more, does anyone know what the current situation is?

Oh by the way, we are travelling in coach so can't access the lounge.

Thank you

ps: Is it possible to check bags riding with coach tickets, we usually use a sleeper where it's part of the service. If it is possible, on arrival at Penn where are the bags collected from?

ta


----------



## BCL (Jan 7, 2017)

I was there nearly four years ago and we left our baggage there for $4 each piece while going sightseeing. We had a ticket for that day, but nobody at the Penn Station baggage area asked to see it.

However, you probably don't need to pay. Coach passengers get exactly the same checked baggage allowance as other passengers. You could just check it in and pick it up before you need to leave for the airport.


----------



## KmH (Jan 7, 2017)

Baggage _storage_ is for coach, business, and sleeper passengers.

So is _checked_ baggage.

A storage fee of $ 4 per bag _may_ apply.

I've only ever used baggage storage as a sleeper passenger and have never been charged to store my bags for less than 24 hours.

https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=am/am2Station/Station_Page&code=NYP

The Amtrak links says Penn Station does not have baggage lockers.


----------



## BCL (Jan 8, 2017)

KmH said:


> Baggage _storage_ is for coach, business, and sleeper passengers.
> 
> So is _checked_ baggage.
> 
> ...





KmH said:


> Baggage _storage_ is for coach, business, and sleeper passengers.
> 
> So is _checked_ baggage.
> 
> ...


Anyone with checked baggage doesn't really need to do anything except pick it up when ready.

I thought baggage storage was primarily for passengers on trains without baggage service, or perhaps for passengers who had carry on on top of checked baggage.


----------



## PVD (Jan 8, 2017)

They do baggage storage at NYP at counter near the Club Acela. I noticed it when I boarded 281 on Friday, that's the side of the station where the trains using the WestSide connection platform. I didn't look at the price on the sign. The police desk used to be on that side, it was moved to the opposite side.


----------



## v v (Jan 8, 2017)

That's looking good then, thanks.

We have 4 bags in total. 2 will be checked and 2 taken with us to our seats. If I have this right, after we arrive at Penn we can leave the 2 checked bags at Penn uncollected for say 6 hours, but can we add our 3rd bag to the other 2 checked bags to collect together later?


----------



## KnightRail (Jan 8, 2017)

NYP, PHL, & WAS bag storage is $10 per item for each 24-hour peroid. (1-24 hours is $10, 25-48 hours is $20, etc.) $5 per item at other stations.


----------



## BCL (Jan 8, 2017)

v v said:


> That's looking good then, thanks.
> 
> We have 4 bags in total. 2 will be checked and 2 taken with us to our seats. If I have this right, after we arrive at Penn we can leave the 2 checked bags at Penn uncollected for say 6 hours, but can we add our 3rd bag to the other 2 checked bags to collect together later?


If you can manage it, it might make more sense to rearrange the contents for what you need on the train, and check in three pieces. Each passenger is allowed two pieces of checked in baggage. It sounds like you intend on taking one piece with you.


----------



## v v (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes that's a good idea BCL to check 3 bags, we can cope without the contents of the 3rd bag for 30 hours.


----------

